# A fresh batch



## manchvegassalvage (Jun 14, 2010)

Here is a little over 3.5 troy ounces gold recovered utilyzing a sulfuric stripping cell. All this has been possible thanks to all of the infomation posted by members of this forum and from Steve's videos. Thanx All


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 14, 2010)

Looks very nice!

Please don't shoot the frog! :lol: 

Steve


----------



## philddreamer (Jun 14, 2010)

Looking goooooood! :lol:


----------



## shyknee (Jun 14, 2010)

mmmmuh !yeeummmee! golden popcorn looks delicious eyummm ! :mrgreen:


----------



## glorycloud (Jun 14, 2010)

What was your fine gold stripped from? Escrap?

Looks nice! 8)


----------



## manchvegassalvage (Jun 14, 2010)

glorycloud said:


> What was your fine gold stripped from? Escrap?
> 
> Looks nice! 8)



All my gold has been stripped from Escrap that comes thrue my business.So far I only strip fingers and plated items using two sulfuric stripping cells That I have been experimenting with. I have been experimenting with the distances between both positive negative, Acid tempatures and different alloys for both anode and cathode.

I just baught a pulverizer that I will be using to pulverize connectors to seperate out the plated pins. This will save me mucho time pulling the tediouse pins by hand and hope to acheive a minimum of ten pounds of yeilded pins a day.

Next I hope to genetically clone some oompaloompas to provide all labor.


----------



## glorycloud (Jun 14, 2010)

LOL! Good luck with the cloning process. :lol:


----------



## copperkid_18 (Jun 14, 2010)

manchvegassalvage said:


> glorycloud said:
> 
> 
> > What was your fine gold stripped from? Escrap?
> ...



Is it difficult stripping the fingers?


----------



## manchvegassalvage (Jun 14, 2010)

copperkid_18 said:


> manchvegassalvage said:
> 
> 
> > glorycloud said:
> ...



I dont use the cell for the fingers I use muratic and hydrogen peroxide.


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 15, 2010)

manchvegassalvage said:


> I just baught a pulverizer that I will be using to pulverize connectors to seperate out the plated pins.


It might pay to explore the loss of gold when using the pulverizer. If the pins get abraded in the process, pretty good chance you'll lose a good percentage of the plating. 

Not lost, of course, but tied up in the waste material. 

Just a thought, you understand!

Harold


----------



## manchvegassalvage (Jun 15, 2010)

Harold_V said:


> manchvegassalvage said:
> 
> 
> > I just baught a pulverizer that I will be using to pulverize connectors to seperate out the plated pins.
> ...




I did not think of that!! Would a rinse of the wast material be sufficient? If the pulverizer will comprimise the plateing on the pins would a high pressure wash remove plateing from pins?

Sean


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 15, 2010)

manchvegassalvage said:


> Harold_V said:
> 
> 
> > manchvegassalvage said:
> ...



Unlikely, and if it did would you be able to find the gold again?


----------



## manchvegassalvage (Jun 15, 2010)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> manchvegassalvage said:
> 
> 
> > Harold_V said:
> ...



I was thinking of a high pressure water wash within a contained system.They use high pressure water to cut concrete and steel.


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 15, 2010)

I think the problem would be gold getting smashed into the soft plastic,then it would be a problem getting it out. Just like when acids make the plastic soft and it grabs hold of the gold,and its hard separating.

Jim


----------



## philddreamer (Jun 15, 2010)

I expierienced the gold sticking on plastic spatula, & the bottom 2" of my 2.5qt buckett. So I experimented & tried some HCI-CI , stir w/spatula & the gold was dissolved from spatula; same with the buckett. I also ran my Au filters I had saved for a while. I drop'd w/SMB.


----------



## Oz (Jun 16, 2010)

jimdoc said:


> Just like when acids make the plastic soft and it grabs hold of the gold, and its hard separating.



It is a b$&#h with some substrates to be sure. Been there and done that. I now reject much material and they are agasp, why do you not want to process my gold?


----------



## manchvegassalvage (Jun 16, 2010)

jimdoc said:


> I think the problem would be gold getting smashed into the soft plastic,then it would be a problem getting it out. Just like when acids make the plastic soft and it grabs hold of the gold,and its hard separating.
> 
> Jim



JIm my text may have been confusing! I was refering to a high pressure water wash on just the gold plated pins performed in a stainless steel tank .


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 16, 2010)

manchvegassalvage said:


> jimdoc said:
> 
> 
> > I think the problem would be gold getting smashed into the soft plastic,then it would be a problem getting it out. Just like when acids make the plastic soft and it grabs hold of the gold,and its hard separating.
> ...




I was saying the pulverizer may smash or smear some gold into the plastic making that gold difficult to recover.You will know for sure when you try it out. 

Jim


----------

